# Diamondback Tactical Vests



## nsmedicman (9 Jun 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with the Diamondback Tactical "Predator" or "Citadel" vests?


----------



## westie47 (9 Jun 2006)

They are good, but they are really funny about selling and shipping outside the US. I have bought a few items from them but I have a US PO box and US Visa. As far as I know they won't even accept non-US credit cards. Our Tac Team tried to buy 12 Predators with pouches and they wouldn't sell to the federal Govt of Canada without a credit check!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So we bought Paraclete instead. It rocks!


----------

